# Ruby - a casual portrait



## Don Kondra (Feb 4, 2013)

My little girl will be two years old in a couple of months 







Cheers, Don


----------



## TamiAz (Feb 4, 2013)

She is beautiful...I have a yellow and black lab. Best dogs..Ever!!


----------



## deeky (Feb 4, 2013)

A little more solid than my female chocolate, but that same drift of snow on the nose.  They just can't stop hunting.  Wanted a different breed before I got her, but don't think I would get anything else now.

She's a good looking dog.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2013)

She is gorgeous, Don! Always love it when you post shots of her!


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 5, 2013)

TamiAz said:


> She is beautiful...I have a yellow and black lab. Best dogs..Ever!!



I can't imagine having two at the Same time  



deeky said:


> A little more solid than my female chocolate, but that same drift of snow on the nose.  They just can't stop hunting.  Wanted a different breed before I got her, but don't think I would get anything else now.
> 
> She's a good looking dog.



Thank you.. 

Yes, they are always hunting, for food, he, he...



cgipson1 said:


> She is gorgeous, Don! Always love it when you post shots of her!



Thanks Charlie !

Now that she's starting to settle a bit I'm going to try to get her in the studio 

Cheers, Don


----------



## KrisztinaK (Feb 5, 2013)

What a beautiful dog.  Love that spot of snow on her nose.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful.  My in-laws have a Chocolate lab about that age as well.

Did you have a UV filter or something on the lens?  It looks a little low on contrast, maybe a touch of lens flare.


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 5, 2013)

KrisztinaK said:


> What a beautiful dog.  Love that spot of snow on her nose.



Thanks Krisztina...



Big Mike said:


> Beautiful.  My in-laws have a Chocolate lab about that age as well.
> 
> Did you have a UV filter or something on the lens?  It looks a little low on contrast, maybe a touch of lens flare.



Thanks Mike,

Not sure what you are seeing ?  The full size looks fine on my 22" IPS calibrated screen. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## ColRay (Feb 6, 2013)

Don that's a very nice picture.

I wish my little girl would sit still long enough so I can take her picture


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you...

It seems labs have two speeds, sleeping and full throttle 

Cheers, Don


----------



## ColRay (Feb 6, 2013)

My last couple of dogs where shelties .. the latest is a Japanes Spitz looks sweet like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.. but.. nothing like shelties


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2013)

> Thanks Mike,
> Not sure what you are seeing ? The full size looks fine on my 22" IPS calibrated screen.



The face & parts of the chest look OK, but her right side (our left) and maybe even some of her other side look much lower in contrast by comparison.  Maybe it's just an excess of light from the snow, reflecting off her coat...but it looks (to me) like a loss of contrast that should be there.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful Chocolate Don. We lost our Black Lab about 5 years ago to cancer. We have a English Springer now. He's tons of fun, but we really miss our Lab.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 6, 2013)

looks flat to me too...
perhaps the black and white points were not set? if not a RAW file?


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 7, 2013)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The face & parts of the chest look OK, but her right side (our left) and maybe even some of her other side look much lower in contrast by comparison.  Maybe it's just an excess of light from the snow, reflecting off her coat...but it looks (to me) like a loss of contrast that should be there.



Ahh...  Betcha that is due to a quick edit and fooling with levels  

I did lighten her coat to bring out some more detail, perhaps too much.

This is a similar edit of the raw with no levels applied....








Rick58 said:


> Beautiful Chocolate Don. We lost our Black Lab about 5 years ago to cancer. We have a English Springer now. He's tons of fun, but we really miss our Lab.



Sorry for your loss Rick...   I've had male German Shepherds my whole life so a female lab is quite a change.  



leeroix said:


> looks flat to me too...
> perhaps the black and white points were not set? if not a RAW file?



See above..

Cheers, Don


----------

